# Sauce to go with chicken wrapped in parma ham/pancetta



## unicook85

Hi

I am cooking a simple meal for a lady friend and me (trying to impress!)

I am not the worlds best cook and so I was looking for some advice. I am going to cook chicken breasts that are stuffed with mozerella cheese and wrapped in parma ham/pancetta with grilled asparagus and buttered spinache (sp?)

I was wondering if you could suggest a simple sauce that could accompany this? or whether you think i should have a sauce?

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jpmcgrew

unicook85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am cooking a simple meal for a lady friend and me (trying to impress!)
> 
> I am not the worlds best cook and so I was looking for some advice. I am going to cook chicken breasts that are stuffed with mozerella cheese and wrapped in parma ham/pancetta with grilled asparagus and buttered spinache (sp?)
> 
> I was wondering if you could suggest a simple sauce that could accompany this? or whether you think i should have a sauce?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Chris


No sauce needed if chicken is moist enough other than that mayby a really light simple tomato or roasted red pepper sauce to put on the bottom of plate put chicken on top I would skip a cream sauce as you have the cheese and so forth making it rich enough.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I wouldn't do a sauce with this personally! Enjoy the mozzarella and pancetta!



Fun!


----------



## Andy M.

Are you wrapping the chicken in both parma ham and pancetta or haven't decided which one?


----------



## unicook85

I havent decided which to wrap it in yet, i like pancetta when its cooked right its quite tough/crispy like bacon.

thanks for the advice guys  ill have a think and hopefully choose the right combo 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jennyema

The ham/pancetta is supposed to be crispy, right?  Not sure if I'd sauce it either.


----------



## auntdot

I vote for no sauce. I would probably try to get a touch of color on the plate, maybe a bit of tomato or pimento or other garnish.  But it sounds great just the way it is.


----------



## *amy*

unicook85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am cooking a simple meal for a lady friend and me (trying to impress!)
> 
> I am not the worlds best cook and so I was looking for some advice. I am going to cook chicken breasts that are stuffed with mozerella cheese and wrapped in parma ham/pancetta with grilled asparagus and buttered spinache (sp?)
> 
> I was wondering if you could suggest a simple sauce that could accompany this? or whether you think i should have a sauce?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


 
Welcome to DC, Chris.

You could either add a little pesto to the mozzarella stuffing (along w some roasted red peppers), or rub a light coating of pesto into the chickens breasts prior to cooking. Just a thought.


----------



## ironchef

A sauce will bring the dish together and will also help in the event your chicken does turn out dry. If you're trying to impress someone, don't hold back. 

Try this recipe for a basic sauce that will marry well with the flavors in the chicken, as well as with the other foods on the plate:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/basic-beurre-blanc-12698.html


----------



## QSis

ironchef said:


> A sauce will bring the dish together and will also help in the event your chicken does turn out dry. If you're trying to impress someone, don't hold back.
> 
> Try this recipe for a basic sauce that will marry well with the flavors in the chicken, as well as with the other foods on the plate:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/basic-beurre-blanc-12698.html


 
I like your recipe for beurre-blanc, IC, especially since I like cream and hate tarragon.  Sounds delicious, and would be great on unicook's chicken.

But I get too impatient when I have to reduce liquids, and don't let them go long enough.  How long would you guess it takes to reduce 3/4 cup to 3 T?

Can ready-made beurre-blanc be purchased?????

Lee


----------



## ironchef

QSis said:


> I like your recipe for beurre-blanc, IC, especially since I like cream and hate tarragon. Sounds delicious, and would be great on unicook's chicken.
> 
> But I get too impatient when I have to reduce liquids, and don't let them go long enough. How long would you guess it takes to reduce 3/4 cup to 3 T?
> 
> Can ready-made beurre-blanc be purchased?????
> 
> Lee


 
It doesn't take that long, but in this case he could halve the recipe and make 1 1/2 cups of sauce instead of the full 3 cups.

I like tarragon, but it has such a distinct flavor that I don't like using it in my beurre blanc base because then it makes it harder to add other things to the sauce that don't always pair well with tarragon. I also prefer lemon as my acid instead of vinegar because whether I want to go classical, Asian, fusion, etc. with the sauce, lemon is a more universal flavor match than vinegar. Lemon also can enhance more flavors than vinegar.


----------



## Dina

*Sage Butter Sauce*

*Saute in 1 T butter:*
*3 T shallot, minced*
*Add and reduce:*
*1/2 c dry white wine*
*1/2 c heavy cream*
*1/2 c chicken broth*
*1 t lemon juice*
*Whisk in:*
*4 T cold unsalted butter, cubed*
*Finish with:*
*1-2 t minced fresh sage*
*Salt, white pepper and cayenne to taste*


----------



## Constance

Instead of making a sauce, why don' you marinate your chicken breasts in Italian dressing before you stuff and wrap them? It will moisten and flavor your meat, and will blend well with the mozzarella and pancetta.


----------



## Bilby

I wouldn't sauce but would ensure my sides weren't dry. I too would add tomatoes, maybe some halved cherry tomatoes with finely sliced red onion in a balsamic dressing.  The asparagus is lovely when dressed with a mustard vinegrette.


----------



## irish lass

*Sauce with this dish??*

Hi all

im doing chicken in parma ham tonight. I always stuff them with mozzarella, basil and a small touch of garlic
Mistake last week was i served them with potato Gratin with cheese and cream so it was way to rich and i couldnt even eat half. Tonight Im cooking this dish for my inlaws and i want to serve with a light sauce some roasted veg and potato's.

Just dont want a rich sauce though. something light 

any ideas??


----------



## ChefJune

ironchef said:


> It doesn't take that long, but in this case he could halve the recipe and make 1 1/2 cups of sauce instead of the full 3 cups.
> 
> I like tarragon, but it has such a distinct flavor that I don't like using it in my beurre blanc base because then it makes it harder to add other things to the sauce that don't always pair well with tarragon. I also prefer lemon as my acid instead of vinegar because whether I want to go classical, Asian, fusion, etc. with the sauce, lemon is a more universal flavor match than vinegar. Lemon also can enhance more flavors than vinegar.


 
Lemon is also more wine-friendly than vinegar.... 

Beurre blanc is a very adaptable sauce. You can use any herb you choose. Tarragon is just the "classic" one.  You can also use red wine vinegar and make a beurre rouge.


----------



## Bigjim68

ChefJune said:


> Lemon is also more wine-friendly than vinegar....
> 
> Beurre blanc is a very adaptable sauce. You can use any herb you choose. Tarragon is just the "classic" one.  You can also use red wine vinegar and make a beurre rouge.


I wrap chicken breast stuffed with proscuitto and swiss in phyllo.  Hollandaise works well with this combination, particularly when paired with asparagus and bakes fingerling potatoes.


----------



## Zhizara

You can't go wrong with white sauce.  I loved it with the chicken livers.  2 TB. margarine, 2 TB flour, 2 C milk.  S&P   I added a TB of dried green onions and sprinkle with garlic powder.


----------



## betterthanabox

I would use a nice chunky red sauce to cut the richness of the cheese.


----------

